# Roach's Grow Journal



## roach (May 13, 2014)

First....a bit about me:

I've been growing for about 1.5 years now.  I started out like everyone else....I did everything wrong.  Between my attempts to kill my plants by drowning them, and then over-nuteing, yanking too many leaves off, and burning 'em with my lights......somehow my plants survived.

I was hooked.

It took me about 8 months of growing to get my own style established.  I'm very big on KISS (keep it simple) and it works for me.  I don't defoliate, I grow in soil, I use one brand of nutrients (Jack's Classic), and I am a fan of dual-spectrum lighting (I have a 400w MH and a 600w HPS on a light-mover...and have T5 HO side lighting).

I average about 5 ounces per plant, my biggest was 7.75 ounces.  This may drop this summer as I'm growing a bunch of Sativa-Dom plants due to heat issues in my flower room and I'm hoping that these plants will take the heat a bit better than the ones I had growing last year.

Here's some pics of previous plants:

Kannabia Karabeana:







Mataro Blue:






Another Mataro Blue:






Amnesia:






These kinda give you an idea how my plants come out.  I'm big in topping for four tops and find it offers some pretty good yields....and it's easy.


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

Here's what I have going now:

In Veg:

Kannabia "Afrodite" (I really like Kannabia's gear)
C99 (bred by the late "Illumination" (Lumi)
Dinafem's "Dinachem" (Dinfems version of Chem-dawg)
Seedsman's "King Tut" (on several highest THC list)
Dinafem's "Original Strawberry Cough"

In 12/12:

Kannabia's "Faraona" (nice plant...could be a big-yielder)
Kannabia's "BCN Diesel"  (Squat fat plant)
"Hippie Killer" (not one I'd recommend)
G13's "Pineapple Express"
Kannabia's "Karabeana" (actually just harvested....very fruity smelling plant)

I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2014)

Hi Roach, Welcome to our home... First of all, you and I have the same red leather couch so at least we know you have good taste. 

Second of all you grow some great dank. Beautiful plants... Your doing a great job for only growing a year and a half.  

I am an organic dirt farmer myself...Glad to have you here...Thanks for posting.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 13, 2014)

Very nice plants man...  :48: What are your thoughts on Kannibias beans??   And that Maturo Blue??   

Ive been wanting to run that MB and La Blanca for years now but have not seen many grows so they never go popped...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

Wonderful looking plants.  The sativas should do a bit better with a little higher heat.  One of my favorite sat strains is Satori--she has that great sativa up high, can take more heat, is resistant to insects, and doesn't grow into a willow tree and take 14 or 16 weeks to finish.  Looks like you like larger plants--she can grow to be a very large plant depending on your veg time.  The only 2 you have going that I have tried are C99 (first from Joey Weed and later Mosca) and Pineapple Express, which tasted good, but other than that I wasn't too impressed.  I really hated it when Joey Weed got out of the seed game. 

IMO there is absolutely no reason in this day and age and with all the info out there that new growers cannot learn to grow bud right off the bat.  Of course we all make mistakes--it just happens in life.  But those that can learn from their mistakes are the ones with the great harvests. 

GreenMojo for your grow


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

It's picture time!

Dinafem's Dinachem (It's sort of stalled for a bit since I 4-topped it):






My 420 Hangover "King Tut":






Another Dinachem also 4 topped:






Dinafem's "Original Strawberry Cough":






My C lumi 99:






From the top:






Hippie Killer Clones....I'll probably continue to grow these under my 2' T5 as I'm just playing with these.  They may end up yielding as much as my big hippie killers and I put these directly into 12/12.  The both are in 1 gal pots.  I'm learning some lessons here:






G13's Pineapple Express.  It's first full day in 12/12:






Kannabia's Faraona:
















King Tut three days into 12/12:






Same plant from above.....more impressive from this view:






Kannabia's BCN Diesel.  Very short plant.  Topped for six tops:






From the top:






Hippie Killer doing very little:






I think that's it!

I screwed up my growing schedule once again as I have a huge gap in harvesting in July and August.  Of the 6 plants I have in flower now (not many for me) 4 of them will be done by the end of the month....and as you can see from my pictures, the one's in veg are no where near ready.

Of all the things about growing I've been able to learn, the toughest one for me is planning my grows.  I've under-estimated how long sativa's take in veg, especially topping them the way I have.  It doesn't help that I've sold out all my reserve weed that I've harvested already.  It hasn't helped that Hippie Killer gave me about 1/2 an ounce of weed and have it's twin taking up space in the flower room.  It may be a lean summer for Roach and friends.


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Wonderful looking plants.  The sativas should do a bit better with a little higher heat.  One of my favorite sat strains is Satori--she has that great sativa up high, can take more heat, is resistant to insects, and doesn't grow into a willow tree and take 14 or 16 weeks to finish.  Looks like you like larger plants--she can grow to be a very large plant depending on your veg time.  The only 2 you have going that I have tried are C99 (first from Joey Weed and later Mosca) and Pineapple Express, which tasted good, but other than that I wasn't too impressed.  I really hated it when Joey Weed got out of the seed game.
> 
> IMO there is absolutely no reason in this day and age and with all the info out there that new growers cannot learn to grow bud right off the bat.  Of course we all make mistakes--it just happens in life.  But those that can learn from their mistakes are the ones with the great harvests.
> 
> GreenMojo for your grow



Kannabia Seeds is my favorite breeder as they've made me look like a very good grower.  They cross just about everything with Black Domina and the results are big plants with above-average yields (most were 6+ ounces).  The smoke is great....often much like flavored coffee.  The Karabeana was just harvested and my house still smells like fruit-punch as it's a very sweet strain.  I've had friends tell me that my weed is a too strong of a buzz when smoking either Mataro Blue, or Karamelo.  My wake-n-bake customers keep coming back for more.....so I guess I'm doing something right.

I put Kannabia as equal to its other Spanish counter-part....Dinafem.  High praise from me.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

I have run that bnc diesel before and its a great strain. I also have run the Mb and lablanco as well great stuff. The mb used to set me on the couch. Lol  so I would definitely get some more of their beans fer sure. Nice looking plants man


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

SMOKE REPORT: KANNABIA'S KARABENA.

As most of my smoke reports, I try to pen these the first time I've smoked a joint of a new strain.

This would be the case today.

Kannabia gifted me some seeds awhile ago and Karabena was one of the strains they stent me.

The Strain's description from the breeder:

http://www.kannabia.es/pt-pt/node/1090

I grew this strain, the Faraona, and their BCN Diesel all at the same time.  Each plant was surprisingly different than the other considering most are crossed with Black Domina.  The Karabena is the most fruity strain I've ever grown....not that I've grown many, but this thing smells like fruit-punch.

GROWING:

Easy-peasey.  No drama, didn't ***** if I forgot to feed one day.....grew to about 44" I'm guessing.  The plant was tall, but leggy.  Most of the weed came from the top 1/3 of the plant.  It wasn't a big yielding plant.....just over 2 ounces.  I could probably squeezed another 1/2 oz if I waited a bit longer.  When tussled in the flower room, it would out-smell anything else......that's saying something in my grow-room.

BAG APPEAL:

One of the strong points of this weed.....GREAT bag appeal!  Ping-pong ball size very dense buds all covered with trichs. I should probably pull a few out and get a pic.  I give this a 9 out of 10 in bag appeal.  I wish all my harvest ended up looking like this weed.

SMEALL/TASTE:

I've pretty much covered the smell......I keep saying "YUMMY!" every time I get a whiff of it.  The taste is just as good.  It could be the best tasting weed I've grown so far.

BUZZ:

I have been setting myself up to be ready if this weed was only average in the buzz dept.  Well, 1/3 of the way down on this joint and can tell you that I'm not disappointed at all.  All of a sudden I have a real bad case of the munchies....and then I want to take a hike.....then maybe screw the wife.  Hell.....I'm gonna take the wife out to lunch, take her on the hike and screw her there.

I like this buzz.

SUMMARY:

I'm new to this site, but I can safely say that I use these words carefully..... YOU MUST PUT THIS STRAIN ON YOUR MUST GROW LIST.  I think if you like sweet smoking weed you really have to drop a few seeds of this stuff.  It's everything I could hope for in a fruity strain.


----------



## roach (May 13, 2014)

sawhse said:


> I have run that bnc diesel before and its a great strain. I also have run the Mb and lablanco as well great stuff. The mb used to set me on the couch. Lol  so I would definitely get some more of their beans fer sure. Nice looking plants man



I gave away my 5 pack of La Blanco to a buddy of mine and he's growing it outside.  There were too many warnings about how stinky that strain gets for me to attempt growing indoors w/o a carbon filter.  I live in a side-by-side townhouse and I have to be wary of how much stink I'm producing.

I grew out 5 Mataro Blues and found harvesting at clear/amber took away all the couch-lock and gave a nice clean high.  I sit on my *** all day and prefer a more energetic buzz as couch-lock is not my friend.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

roach said:


> Hell.....I'm gonna take the wife out to lunch, take her on the hike and screw here there.




:rofl:

im sold   i want these beans


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2014)

Roach, this isnt Riu, we don't talk about having sex with our spouses...Very tacky.


----------



## roach (May 14, 2014)

My apologies. I was attempting to paint a picture of how the buzz is with the weed.  Not necessarily about having sex with my wife.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for your apology.. I appreciate it.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Roach, this isnt Riu, we don't talk about having sex with our spouses...Very tacky.



That's kind of harsh...


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

ADT, if you read the rules it isn't harsh at all.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 17, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> ADT, if you read the rules it isn't harsh at all.



You didn't have to include RIU's name is all.  I wasn't really talking about the breaking the rules part.  

It's cool I guess, sorry I took offense.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2014)

Roach, great plants.  I can see why you are impressed with the genetics.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful plants up there...very nice.


----------

